# Company Chosen for R&D Into Spotting Small, Fast Boats



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2008)

MODS - feel free to move this into a naval area if you feel the fit is better (and thank you!)

MERX posting (.pdf attached if link doesn't work)


> "Defence R&D Canada (DRDC) - Atlantic requires the development of a module and associated databases for the detection of a small fast boat in the visible and infrared. It is required that the databases are populated with signatures from the ShipIR/NTCS (ShipIR and Naval Threat Countermeasure Simulator) model of a small fast boat. ShipIR/NTCS is the infrared modeling environment used by DRDC Atlantic scientists. W. R. Davis Engineering Limited is a world-wide expert in IR modeling, measurement and analysis. They developed ShipIR/NTCS under contract from DRDC many years ago...."



More on link, .pdf


----------

